# For any with Apple QuickTime on Windows. Beware..



## Alan Sweet (May 25, 2016)

Apple announced they are no longer supporting QuickTime for Microsoft Windows, meaning Apple will not be fixing any more security vulnerabilities within the video player.


----------

